# Overseas licence



## Ngoyal05 (May 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Can someone please tell, that can I do uber eats with an overseas licence in Sunshine Coast, Australia?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ngoyal05 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can someone please tell, that can I do uber eats with an overseas licence in Sunshine Coast, Australia?


You need to post in the Australia forum. https://uberpeople.net/forums/Australia/


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/hi.359165/#post-5537930.


----------

